# Ati Catalyst 6.9 and black screen



## simnov (Oct 1, 2006)

when install catalyst 6.9 or 6.8 after restart screen go to black 6.7 works ok


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Which card?  The latest drivers do not support cards from 9500 on down.  Did you clean out the old drivers first?  You need to list your system specs so that you can get better help.


----------



## simnov (Oct 31, 2006)

*again*

today relased 6.10 the same problem fuck off ati


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2006)

What card, is it running hot? Is your memory good in your computer, there is lots of things that could cause this.


----------



## simnov (Oct 31, 2006)

no there is 100% problem with driver  maybe not monitor not support  i have sony hmd-a230


----------



## Jacq (Nov 5, 2006)

*crt dead sleep mode*

I have the same problem, my system is 

intel core 2 duo with 1Gb ram

Motherboard P5B Deluxe

Sapphire 1900GT

generic CRT 17''



If I use latest ati catalyst monitor goes to sleep mode (stand by, dead monitor) I´ve found other forums with this post ( i can´t put links until 5 post on this forum ):


http://www.driverheaven.net/showthread.php?t=118027

http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/X1900GT-driver-issues-black-screen-HELP-ftopict206606.html

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=17907

http://rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33869320


Have you find more people with this problem, I´ve submitted a ticke to ATI and sapphire but they have not reply yet.

When I use my LCD I could see in catalyst that my CRT monitor is detected as a LCD flat panel!! so may be catalyst tray to put in the crt a wrong resolution/refresh rate


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2006)

The problem is that Cat driver above 6.4 are giving wrong instructions on refresh rates causing your monitor to go black. Wrong resolutions will cause verticle/horizontal to go screwy but you will still get some sort of picture.  This has the potential of damaging your monitor if this is indeed the case.  It would be nice to know what the CRT refresh rates are as they can fluctuate but most LCDs are static at 60Hz. I have read a few post that use 20-22" monitors and don't have this problems


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2006)

OK I have cat 6.10 running on my computer with a x1900xtx with no problems in BF2 so far.  I do not have wdm drivers installed for the moment because they are name something different then what Cat 6.3 calls them.  I believe they are not being recognized properly but not sure.  I am using ATI Tool to overclock my video card with no problems in games so far.  I have AI set to standard.


----------



## Anach (Nov 13, 2006)

Ive just experienced this HORRIBLE bug.

Everything was working fine on my Asus A7V600-X/X1600 Pro system. Until I decided to update from 6.4 to 6.10. The monitor is CRT running through and adapter out of one of the DVI.

After updating to 6.10 the monitor started going to standby when loging into windows. (Changing resolutions)

Ive tried EVERYTHING to fix it. Ive gone back to 6.7, 6.4 and about to try older (5.9 wont support the card). No luck yet. Even though I was using 6.4 before hand without issues. 

I can enter windows in VGA mode, but as soon as i try to set the res or refresh the monitor again goes to standby.

Im using it through a remote desktop app at the moment. I checked the refresh rates and even with the proper drivers installed for the monitor, its not detecting the maximum refresh and by default had set itself to 200hz. Even after setting that back to 60/75/85 or anything else, it still wouldnt turn on.

Ive used driver cleaner between each install, even played around with the advanced settings in ATITT. None of which made a difference.

Ill see what happens after the older drivers. I cant imagine why the 6.4's are no longer working, as they were previously.

Tried another CRT and get exactly the same problem.  Also tried 4 different DVI adpaters without luck. I discovered that using the alternate DVI port will cause the monitor to work, but its displaying everything with green tint.

Dont know what else to do.


----------



## MIKIMIKI (Nov 21, 2006)

*The same problem with X1600 card*

I have the same problem with my graphic card, Powercolor X1600 Pro 256Mb Agp.

System is changing resolutions, and after that goes black screen (similar to standby) or
monitor (CRT) is signalizing OUT OF RANGE.

My Mbo is Asus with Sis 648fx chipset.

Any solutions?

Thanks, 

Marin Tuhtan
best.nekretnine@ri.t-com.hr


----------



## _33 (Nov 21, 2006)

simnov said:


> today relased 6.10 the same problem fuck off ati



What card????????????????


----------



## MIKIMIKI (Nov 23, 2006)

*Maybe solved*

I've changed in BIOS:

Agp 8x  --TO-->  4X

Now it works, 3300 MARKS in 3dmark05.

Bye,
Marin


----------



## Anach (Nov 24, 2006)

Unfortunately I tried that already. Didnt work for me. On either 2,4,8, auto.


----------



## Grings (Nov 24, 2006)

have you tried changing res in safe mode? it worked for me once when i took my pc to a pal's house and my res was too high for his spare monitor


----------



## simnov (Nov 29, 2006)

*Problem again*

final i have x1900gt rev.2.  6.7 ok      with 6.8-6.12  screen go to standby


----------



## simnov (Dec 13, 2006)

today relased catalyst 6.12 with the same problem


----------



## MIKIMIKI (Dec 22, 2006)

*BIOS settings*

For me it worked with this settings in bios:

Agp 4x
128 Mb
Fastwrite disabled 

If somebody knows how to work with this settings please let me know:

Agp 8x
256 mb
Fastwrite enabled


Marin


----------



## simnov (Jan 11, 2007)

*stupid ati + amd*

That is yust sick today relased 7.1 with the same problem  finaly i will buy nvidia graphics


----------

